# Propranolol, how long does it take to work?



## m777w

Hi,

I've been suffering from sa for 2 years now, and have recently come off a course of Citalopram, which although initially seemed to be working in the end did little to ease my anxiety/symptoms

3 days ago my doctor prescribed me Propranolol (beta blocker) instead, to try and ease the physical symptoms of my anxiety which are by far the most distressing part for me (e.g extreme blushing, facial sweating).

I've been taking 40mg three times a day for the last 3 days, but it doesn't seem to have had any effect on my blushing/sweating. I was just wondering whether the drug is meant to work instantly or if you have to build up a certain level of the blocker before it has any effect?

Will it even reduce sweating or should I try something else? As that for me is the worst part.

Thanks


----------



## tea111red

Under 30 min. Propranolol mostly helps stop heart palpitations (heart beating through chest feeling) and shakiness. I don't think this drug is going to do anything for your blushing and sweating. 

If your sweating problem is that bad, try getting botox injections. That's the most common form of medical treatment I've heard for it.


----------



## FitchForce

It has "lol" in it's name.


----------



## QuietSA

It helps with nervousness when giving presentations, but it doesn't help SA.


----------



## randomperson

It works for me, I blush less when talking to people when I take propranolol, but as you have extreme blushing it may not work, I dont know?


----------



## alte

If it hasn't had any effect whatsoever, then you can consider increasing the dosage. The maximum propranolol dose (for essential tremor) is 240-320mg in divided doses over a day. You can double your dose to 80mg and see if it helps. Otherwise, you could look into other meds. Onset time is 1 hour.


----------



## peace10

I was told that "most people" only need 10-20 mg when taken for public speaking. I was prescribed propranolol for public speaking, which is a bit different than what you are using it for. However, I would experience blushing, trembling voice and limbs, etc.

I figured out that I just need more. I never felt any relief unless I took 40 mg. I usually take 60 mg when needed, but have taken 80 mg.

It works great - I just needed a higher dose. I am female, 5 foot, 5 inches, and 130 lbs. The amount you need also depends on your size. At my size, I experienced no serious adverse effects even on 80 mg, except for fatigue when the propranolol wore off.

Ask your doctor, of course, but you should be fine taking a higher dose. Propranolol worked so well that I now volunteer to speak at events. I was a panelist recently and spoke in front of 40 people. I'm not as scared because I know propranolol won't fail me.

I take it 1 1/2 hours beforehand. It should work within 1-2 hours.


----------



## m777w

Thanks for the replies. I don't know if increasing the dose will help to reduce my symptoms, but will see the course through. I might ask if I can be put on some kind of drug that reduces the sweating as that is my biggest problem/fear, and i'm starting CBT soon so hopefully that will help me overcome this. 

Does anyone know of a drug which might actually help for sweating/blushing?


----------



## Mauricio5

Yes! Intuniv (Guanfacine). I only sweat when its appropriate and stopped my blushing overnight. No more "dude your face is red" comments. The only noticeable side effect is constipation. Its also an adhd medicine, so you feel smarter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guanfacine


----------



## m777w

Thanks very much! Sounds perfect for helping me deal with my problems, I will look into it and ask my dr.


----------



## ladysmurf

hi all,

sorry to bring up old posts, but I just recently started this medication as well and wanted to share my experience.

The medication kicked in pretty fast, and my heart rate decreased . I am allowed to take it 3 times a day.. and I guess it lasts for 4-5 hours(that's that I read online


----------



## JohnDoe26

ladysmurf said:


> hi all,
> 
> sorry to bring up old posts, but I just recently started this medication as well and wanted to share my experience.
> 
> The medication kicked in pretty fast, and my heart rate decreased . I am allowed to take it 3 times a day.. and I guess it lasts for 4-5 hours(that's that I read online


Does it actually help with your anxiety?

I found that it helps with the physical symptoms, but the mental anxiety is still there (I get very irritated yet I'm physically calm, it's weird lol).


----------



## ladysmurf

Hi,

I feel the same way. It helps calm down my physical symptoms but it does not help a lot with mental symptoms. They both scare me, but I am supposed to start a monthly program for therapy before...so we'll see how that goes....


----------

